# Free Tivo stuff from estate



## colomom (Mar 3, 2020)

I'm the personal representative of an estate. The gentleman who died had a side business where he refurbished Tivos, so there is Tivo stuff that I do not have a clue what to do with it.....hard drives, motherboards?, tools, etc. One Roamio and about 7 older Tivos that no longer show up on his account so probably just scrap.

I am willing to give it away to someone who can use it. Requirements: You must live within reasonable driving distance of Colorado Springs, Colorado, so you can come and pick it all up. You must take it all, no picking and choosing. If you don't want some of it, you can dispose of the items you don't want.

Here is a link to an album containing pics of some of the items.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/GUknotJWNQbW1yKR9


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Guy clearly died of WeaKnees....


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

colomom said:


> I'm the personal representative of an estate. The gentleman who died ...


@colomom, your care and attention to the gentleman and his estate is heartwarming. Any inside references here are undoubtedly said with best intentions, even though they might be less than ... understandable.

Thank you for being a shining example of what we would all hope to happen when the end comes to our own lifetime of passions.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

As well as, @colomom, your generosity of spirit in registering and even coming here to begin with, totally apart from your generous offer, is commendable. My guess is, the gentleman whose estate you are handling would appreciate it.


----------



## SlammedNiss (Sep 24, 2012)

Wish I were closer. I would gladly taken it off your hands. But alas 7hrs away is a bit much. Hopefully somebody local will see your post.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

colomom said:


> I'm the personal representative of an estate. The gentleman who died had a side business where he refurbished Tivos, so there is Tivo stuff that I do not have a clue what to do with it.....hard drives, motherboards?, tools, etc. One Roamio and about 7 older Tivos that no longer show up on his account so probably just scrap.
> 
> I am willing to give it away to someone who can use it. Requirements: You must live within reasonable driving distance of Colorado Springs, Colorado, so you can come and pick it all up. You must take it all, no picking and choosing. If you don't want some of it, you can dispose of the items you don't want.
> 
> ...


Was the deceased a member here?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I would be all over that pile of goodies. This man seemed to pay attention to detail. I'm in CT so no go for me.


----------

